# Transformatori >  Kas pie mums taisa anodes, drosseļus un izejas transormatorus?

## Agats

Perku lietuva - krievija - ebay, varbut ir pie mums ir meistari kuri paši izgatavo transformatorus? Tirgotai neinterese!

----------


## Isegrim

Izejas transformatori, protams, ir specifika. Bet anodspriegumam un kvēlei var piemeklēt no sovjetu unificētajiem TAH, TA un TH. Tie ir labi. 
Ar unificēto droseļu izvēle ir pietiekama, tik tās par deficītu kļuvušas.

----------

